# Skid Steer Brand Poll



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

What brand do you use, 75hp or larger only.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

vamootsman;1009055 said:


> What brand do you use, 75hp or larger only.


UHMMM, I think most of us own 60 HP or under for snow removal. And if you do another poll, you should add the ASV. I am in the operating engineers union and have ran several brands of skidsteers. I recently added an ASV rc-60 to my fleet and it has been the best so far. I run an 8' Boss with the wing attachments on it. The tracking system works great in snow so they would get my vote.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ehh, I can't decide between cat and bobcat


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Make the smart decision and pick bobcat :}


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plowzilla;1010107 said:


> UHMMM, I think most of us own 60 HP or under for snow removal. And if you do another poll, you should add the ASV. I am in the operating engineers union and have ran several brands of skidsteers. I recently added an ASV rc-60 to my fleet and it has been the best so far. I run an 8' Boss with the wing attachments on it. The tracking system works great in snow so they would get my vote.


It's his poll, I think he can list w/e size machine he wants. And as for for the smaller machines, I don't see that around here. Most machines dedicated to a site are 75+ HP.

On a side note, how fast can a ASV 60 travel?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I am looking at 2 on site Skids, 1 with a 10ft and the other with a 12ft or 14 ft pusher. A large Blade is not out of the question either. The largest lot is 14-15 acres plowable if we do it all. I don't want a wheel loader as I would have no use for it other than winter, but the skids I can find work for a lot easier. There are a lot of other 5+ acre lots all in a square mile that I plan to bid on also, so would have lots of work withing reasonable driving distance even with a SKID as long as its a 2 speeder. They more than likely will be wheeled machines. Hope those details help.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

plowzilla;1010107 said:


> . And if you do another poll, you should add the ASV. .


Shouldnt he list it as "Terex"? That would be what they are now called....



jomama45;1010302 said:


> On a side note, how fast can a ASV 60 travel?


They have a 2speed option on that machine...putting it at 11 or 12 mph.?..? Whats strange is that a ASV/Terex salesman told me that they dont offer 2sp on the 70, but they do on the bigger machines....why they would skip 2sp option on the 70 is beyond me.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1010632 said:


> They have a 2speed option on that machine...putting it at 11 or 12 mph.?..? Whats strange is that a ASV/Terex salesman told me that they dont offer 2sp on the 70, but they do on the bigger machines....why they would skip 2sp option on the 70 is beyond me.


Looking at their site, it seems they only have 2 speeds on the 80 & 100 sized machine. !1-12 is right for those though. I maybe confused with the Cat MTL's that only do 9 MPH in high speed.

http://www.asvi.com/prod_comparison.cfm


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1010672 said:


> Looking at their site, it seems they only have 2 speeds on the 80 & 100 sized machine. !1-12 is right for those though. I maybe confused with the Cat MTL's that only do 9 MPH in high speed.


My bad....I just checked myself.....the "RC" 60 is only 8mph.........I was thinking "PT" 60 (which is what replaced the rc series i think), and it has a 2sp that goes 11mph.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Case..........


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Mackman;1010892 said:


> Case..........


I'm seriously looking at CASE just for the reason that there is a dealer about 3/4 of mile from home, (but 12 miles from plow control central). They are 5th in the Poll though.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

vamootsman;1010911 said:


> I'm seriously looking at CASE just for the reason that there is a dealer about 3/4 of mile from home, (but 12 miles from plow control central). They are 5th in the Poll though.


The paving company i worked for had 2 cases. They were great and tuff.. No maintenance was ever done on them and they followed a milling machine around 10+hours a day. If i was going to buy a skid steer it would be a CASE.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Its not always just about what other people like, it is about dealer quality, service....
Its hard for me to make an opinion about something because of other peoples opinions, go and test a few, see what fits you best.
My vote was also for bobcat.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

jomama45;1010302 said:


> It's his poll, I think he can list w/e size machine he wants. And as for for the smaller machines, I don't see that around here. Most machines dedicated to a site are 75+ HP.
> 
> On a side note, how fast can a ASV 60 travel?


I suggested he change the poll because nobody responded after a day and a half. And I highly disagree on your site assessment. Skid steers 65hp and under outsell the bigger ones on a 4 to 1 basis. Also, most landscapers with skid steers and who plow, have very little need for a bigger machine.

As far as: "It's his poll, I think he can list w/e size machine he wants."

Just trying to help his poll out big brother


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't start this poll as a place to argue about size, so do that at the bar for your prospective one nighters! Just kidding guys. I need big Skids, period. I just want to see what people prefer. I didn't even ask for comments, but appreciate them if they pertain to what I'm asking about, as I have a ton of respect for a lot of the experienced guys in the business that post here. I still have no idea what I'm going to get. Bobcat is blowing everything else out of the water according to the poll, but that could be because of brand awareness, as a lot of people around here think a Skid Steer is a "Bobcat". Time to start visiting dealers.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

vamootsman;1012524 said:


> Time to start visiting dealers.


Dont Leave Case out.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

First. I don't think its the power, its the speed and weight that make the most difference while pushing a box. Just IMO.

A 14ft box on any large skid is going to be a bad plan. Its going to be way to much weight to push.

Even a 12ft isn't a good idea if you get into a wet, heavy snow.

I like my 10ft units. I can use them every snow on any of my skids, wether its on a 60 horse unit or an 80 horse. You can go faster in a light event and still not have any trouble in a heavy snow.

I have ASV machines RC50, PT60 and a PT80.

My 80 in high will travel at about 15 MPH, the 60 in high will go about 12 or so, and the 50 has a single speed and goes something like 8 mph. I still think its one of the fastest single speed units out there.

J.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

In my area the landscapers and concrete guys use either Bobcat or Case. I do believe Bobcat is more popular here. I've always used Bobcat. Is Case cheaper than similar sized Bobcat?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Peterbilt;1012544 said:


> First. I don't think its the power, its the speed and weight that make the most difference while pushing a box. Just IMO.
> 
> A 14ft box on any large skid is going to be a bad plan. Its going to be way to much weight to push.
> 
> ...


Weight is very important as I'm aware of, which is why I'm looking at 8-9k lbs loaders with more power as opposed to 60hp loaders that weigh sub 7k (or close to 6k).


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

WIPensFan;1012548 said:


> In my area the landscapers and concrete guys use either Bobcat or Case. I do believe Bobcat is more popular here. I've always used Bobcat. Is Case cheaper than similar sized Bobcat?


While price is important, I would rather pay more for the better suited loader. I haven't priced any of them yet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vamootsman;1012600 said:


> While price is important, I would rather pay more for the better suited loader. I haven't priced any of them yet.


I'm not saying the price of a loader determines the quality, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. It might have an effect on your decision in the end though. In my opinion you must have a dealer close by, they always need service.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

How about buying the one that is built closest to home.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

WIPensFan;1012608 said:


> I'm not saying the price of a loader determines the quality, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. It might have an effect on your decision in the end though. In my opinion you must have a dealer close by, they always need service.


I agree. Having the CASE guy a rocks throw from my house is really appealing. I could drop the thing off and pick it up when done, without ever even driving out of my way! The Bobcat Dealer is only 20 minutesaway from Home, but 30 from Plow Central. the CAT dealer is only 5 minutes from Plow Central. Time to do some visiting.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

cretebaby;1012623 said:


> How about buying the one that is built closest to home.


That's under consideration too, though I like doing business where I work, which is in Iowa, not Illinois. The big business guys are nothing without the small business guys selling their products, and there are CAT and CASE dealers in my home town, and the town where I do my work. Still under consideration though.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Should be a good time to buy, none of these companies are doing to well these days.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1012630 said:


> That's under consideration too, though I like doing business where I work, which is in Iowa, not Illinois. The big business guys are nothing without the small business guys selling their products, and there are CAT and CASE dealers in my home town, and the town where I do my work. Still under consideration though.


Which brand did you think I was talking about?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WIPensFan;1012631 said:


> Should be a good time to buy, none of these companies are doing to well these days.


Deere is making money.


----------



## maniakmax1788 (Nov 24, 2009)

CAT all day long.

I'm using a 2008 262C and have not one complaint!

I really think it depends what you learned on.
What you are the most comfortable in. 
For me.. the idea of have to use both arms to push forward to drive and use pedals is wayy to much effort.
Two joysticks with the hammer down is the way to go!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

maniakmax1788;1012643 said:


> CAT all day long.
> 
> I'm using a 2008 262C and have not one complaint!
> 
> ...


They pretty much all come with "joysticks" now.


----------



## maniakmax1788 (Nov 24, 2009)

cretebaby;1012650 said:


> They pretty much all come with "joysticks" now.


than the dinosaur i had to drive was a pain in arse! still not to big of a fan of bobcat brand and have no experience in anything else other than CAT.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plowzilla;1012277 said:


> I suggested he change the poll because nobody responded after a day and a half. And I highly disagree on your site assessment. Skid steers 65hp and under outsell the bigger ones on a 4 to 1 basis. Also, most landscapers with skid steers and who plow, have very little need for a bigger machine.
> 
> As far as: "It's his poll, I think he can list w/e size machine he wants."
> 
> Just trying to help his poll out big brother


I didn't realize he wasn't getting any responses, so kudos to you for trying to jumpstart the thread. 

But, I still don't see a 4:1 in snow removal. And even if that was the case, it doesn't mean it makes sense any ways. I refuse to use brand X just because me neighbor does.

To the OP, if you take 2 tire machines that weigh the same & have similar HP, regardless of the name, they'll push relatively the same amount. Huge gains can be made in teh tires though. IMO, you'll be hard pressed running out of power in any machine before running out of traction, at least in 90% of the snows you'll encounter.

I've always run Bobcat, because I've had good luck with them. I'm sure there's others that have had the same luck with their brand, which is why I wouldn't recommend a certain brand to anyone. All the major players make good machines, it mostly comes down to personal preference. Demo every machine you can get your hands on to see what you like.

One more thing, my brother runs a couple of Cat's, & has always sworn by them. After pushing next to my machine a few times, he insists on replacing one of his Cat's with a Bobcat this spring. Why he wants to do it is beyond me. He could easily buy some great tires & get similar results. Again, brand name is minimal.

Good luck in w/e you choose.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

maniakmax1788;1012657 said:


> than the dinosaur i had to drive was a pain in arse! still not to big of a fan of bobcat brand *and have no experience in anything else other than CAT.*


Well, at least your honest! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

cretebaby;1012641 said:


> Which brand did you think I was talking about?


I know what assssming usually gets you. But looking at the picture with your site name would lead most to believe that you were referring to something, and the only thing in the poll, that is green.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

No further discussion needed. 

You know you want one Jomama.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1012685 said:


> I know what assssming usually gets you. But looking at the picture with your site name would lead most to believe that you were referring to something, and the only thing in the poll, that is green.


You had me confused with the IL comment.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

cretebaby;1012687 said:


> You had me confused with the IL comment.


No Deere dealers in my part of Iowa. I pay taxes, collect taxes and support the economy in Davenport and Bettendorf, so would prefer to do my equipment business in one or the other.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1012693 said:


> No Deere dealers in my part of Iowa. I pay taxes, collect taxes and support the economy in Davenport and Bettendorf, so would prefer to do my equipment business in one or the other.


I guess I was thinking Martin was on the IA side but it is in IL isn't it?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

vamootsman;1010911 said:


> I'm seriously looking at CASE just for the reason that there is a dealer about 3/4 of mile from home, (but 12 miles from plow control central). They are 5th in the Poll though.





WIPensFan;1012548 said:


> In my area the landscapers and concrete guys use either Bobcat or Case. I do believe Bobcat is more popular here. I've always used Bobcat. Is Case cheaper than similar sized Bobcat?


i don't think Cases are cheaper, just different, Case and CAT seem to be construction skidsteers, very meat and potatoes, tuff, powerfull units, but not necesarily comfortable. Bobcats, JD and others are very comfortable units, with lots of extras to them, yet IMO they just are as tuff, i was talking to a landscaper/maintenance peer the other day and he told me he had bent the arms on his Bobcat this year, well just on a lark the next time i was at the Case dealer i asked them how many times they had ever had something like this happen (without telling him about the bobcat machine) and the guy looked at me like i was crazy, 15 years working on Cases and never had a machine with bent loader arms.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1012697 said:


> i don't think Cases are cheaper, just different, Case and CAT seem to be construction skidsteers, very meat and potatoes, tuff, powerfull units, but not necesarily comfortable. Bobcats, JD and others are very comfortable units, with lots of extras to them, yet IMO they just are as tuff, i was talking to a landscaper/maintenance peer the other day and he told me he had bent the arms on his Bobcat this year, well just on a lark the next time i was at the Case dealer i asked them how many times they had ever had something like this happen (without telling him about the bobcat machine) and the guy looked at me like i was crazy, 15 years working on Cases and never had a machine with bent loader arms.


What's your point? Because if your point is that the loader arms of the Bobcat skids bend easily.... You're F...in nuts! Any numbnuts can bend the arms of any machine, they all have limits.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

WIPensFan;1012713 said:


> What's your point? Because if your point is that the loader arms of the Bobcat skids bend easily.... You're F...in nuts! Any numbnuts can bend the arms of any machine, they all have limits.


Come on guys. This isn't a thread for Pi$$'n matches, it's just to see what people are using.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

vamootsman;1012717 said:


> Come on guys. This isn't a thread for Pi$$'n matches, it's just to see what people are using.


Not *starting* anything, just weeding out the bulls..t. Carry on!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Gehl has a distributor 3/4 of mile from Plow Central, and that 7810 looks like a frigg'n Skid on steroids!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Go out and get yourself some demo units!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1012724 said:


> Gehl has a distributor 3/4 of mile from Plow Central, and that 7810 looks like a frigg'n Skid on steroids!


This is a skidder on steroids. :laughing:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I use a CAT 297c (MTL)(90 HP) it's productive, easy to opperate, comfy, medicore visabilty, great lifting weight, awesome snow pusher, pretty good speed in second gear and it still rides smooth, will work in any condition you need it to. Down side sucks more fuel then others but well worth it for the power you get. Lots of zerk fittings to grease, easy for anyone to steal(enless you add cut off switches or buy a $1000 micro chipped key ignition), heavy opperating weight but lighter then others for engine size. 78" width track so you need a deck over trailer. I had my top three narrowed down to a A John Deere 333D (new series), Takeuchi TL250 and a CAT 297c. The cat won due to pricing/financing, dealer support, cost of ownership, trade in value, and comfort. Good luck and happy shopping there are tons of options out there. I thought i was going to regret purchasing this machine as it was more of "toy" purchase then a have to buy to keep up with demand. I am very pleased with it and haven't been let down yet.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

WIPensFan;1012713 said:


> What's your point? Because if your point is that the loader arms of the Bobcat skids bend easily.... You're F...in nuts! Any numbnuts can bend the arms of any machine, they all have limits.





WIPensFan;1012723 said:


> Not *starting* anything, just weeding out the bulls..t. Carry on!


my point is my experience with both machines is that the Case and CAT machines seem to be built more rugged, while the Bobcat, NH, JD machines seem to be more about comfort. Don't really know what your experience with all these machines are, nor do i care, if you think i am full of BS, then don't read my posts, you well feel better about yourself instead of saying i am full of SH!T


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to finish watching hockey....one final word...*BOBCAT*!!wesport


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1012729 said:


> This is a skidder on steroids. :laughing:


i want one, that looks awesome like a monster truck compared to a regular truck


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

vamootsman;1010507 said:


> I am looking at 2 on site Skids, 1 with a 10ft and the other with a 12ft or 14 ft pusher. A large Blade is not out of the question either. The largest lot is 14-15 acres plowable if we do it all. I don't want a wheel loader as I would have no use for it other than winter, but the skids I can find work for a lot easier. There are a lot of other 5+ acre lots all in a square mile that I plan to bid on also, so would have lots of work withing reasonable driving distance even with a SKID as long as its a 2 speeder. They more than likely will be wheeled machines. Hope those details help.


Here my opinion.... I bought a cat because of the pilot controls (joysticks), power, resale value, and comfort..... I tried a gehl (sucked imo and I thought it would be a pita to work on) and I tried a bobcat (didn't like the controls (foot and hand) but it did make good power....... I run a 8' pusher with mine and love the thing... now that said depending on the type of snow, length of pushes, depth of snow, ect...... you might want to consider a loader for the bigger lots of 14 acres...... maybe a loader with a skid would be your best bet...jmo.... anyway my loader will sit for the summer and as long as you've bid correctly , its no big deal.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1012686 said:


> No further discussion needed.
> 
> You know you want one Jomama.


Nice edit, didn't catch that last night. 

Want what? A goofy bolt on cutting edge or a retro NH from the 90's paited to look like a Deere? :laughing:

j/k I could probably be fairly satisfied wtht any of the newer makes.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1012697 said:


> i don't think Cases are cheaper, just different, Case and CAT seem to be construction skidsteers, very meat and potatoes, tuff, powerfull units, but not necesarily comfortable. Bobcats, JD and others are very comfortable units, with lots of extras to them, yet IMO they just are as tuff, i was talking to a landscaper/maintenance peer the other day and he told me he had bent the arms on his Bobcat this year, well just on a lark the next time i was at the Case dealer i asked them how many times they had ever had something like this happen (without telling him about the bobcat machine) and the guy looked at me like i was crazy, 15 years working on Cases and never had a machine with bent loader arms.


Did he happen to mention how he bent the arms landscaping?

We used to run a smaller Scat Trak years ago that we tore the mast apart a few times, but that machine spent the better part of it's life w/ the back tires off the ground tearing out concrete. I've spent alot of hours on our BC's tearign out crete, running a hammer, generally beatign the heck out of them. Never had any damage like that, I don't think it's typical for any make. As a matter of fact, newer BC's have a hydraulic relief that won't put enough force out to bend IMO, as I'm sure all newer machines do. IMO, you'd have to be a real cowboy or tool to bend the arms landscaping or pushing snow.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1012871 said:


> Want what? a retro NH from the 90's paited to look like a Deere? :laughing:


Got to admit thats pretty good there Crete..:laughing:

I run Bobcat & dont plan on switching...If I did, Cat & Deere is what I would be looking at. Due to their local dealer support, and the fact that I like what they offer over the other brands.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

jomama45;1012881 said:


> Did he happen to mention how he bent the arms landscaping?
> 
> We used to run a smaller Scat Trak years ago that we tore the mast apart a few times, but that machine spent the better part of it's life w/ the back tires off the ground tearing out concrete. I've spent alot of hours on our BC's tearign out crete, running a hammer, generally beatign the heck out of them. Never had any damage like that, I don't think it's typical for any make. As a matter of fact, newer BC's have a hydraulic relief that won't put enough force out to bend IMO, as I'm sure all newer machines do. IMO, you'd have to be a real cowboy or tool to bend the arms landscaping or pushing snow.


they were plowing and hit a curb, thats all i know, although i suspect by his description they bent the metal support between the two lift arms that keeps them level, and i do realize that it isn't typical of any machine. What i am saying is that you see a lot more Cat's and Cases used in construction, and the primary quality most construction companies well say about them is they are rugged, machines. I have operated both, BC and Case, and the BC always seems to have a nicer ride, and great cabs, and my Cases, just seems that i can beat the hell out of them and they keep going. JMO


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;1012930 said:


> Got to admit thats pretty good there Crete..:laughing:
> .


That was pretty good. :laughing:

But seriously they are no more similar to a NH anymore than a Bobcat is.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

www.skidsteersmackdown.com

has some interesting things that i would have never thought to compare when i was checking into a new machine. things like how far back you can view out the rear and how it climbs over a hilled track.

I have a bobcat s300.

I have notices that most paving guys around this area do use case. 
I have started to really like the Deere skids myself.

I wonder what resale is like on other brands. I know used Bobcats hold their value quite well.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

vamootsman;1012627 said:


> I agree. Having the CASE guy a rocks throw from my house is really appealing. I could drop the thing off and pick it up when done, without ever even driving out of my way! The Bobcat Dealer is only 20 minutesaway from Home, but 30 from Plow Central. the CAT dealer is only 5 minutes from Plow Central. Time to do some visiting.


I run a 60 horse Case that pushes snow like a champ and trouble free and it has 3600hrs on it. Im in the same boat as you im going to add a 75-85 horse machine to my lineup in the near future and all the roads for me are leading me to the CAT dealer. Ive run the deere, bobcat, and as an all around machine, trouble free, comfortable, high resale value, CAT for me makes the most sence. Good luck its a hard decision. A good dealer 5 minutes from where its working that in its own might be the final straw.


----------

